# Mega Man 11 angekündigt!



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2017)

*Mega Man 11 angekündigt!*

Während des Livestreams zum 30.Jubiläum wurde Mega Man 11 für das Jahr 2018 und für folgende Plattformen angekündigt: PS4, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch und das erfreulichste: Auch eine PC Version wird erscheinen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aSC5A726f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Nice. So ziemlich das einzige Nintendo-Urgestein mit dem ich auch heute noch was anfangen kann. Ein ordentlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad dazu und ich bin dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2017)

Falls es jemand noch nicht wußte, die ersten 10 Teile gibt es übrigens auch auf Steam:

Mega Man Legacy Collection 1 (Teil 1-6 ist da drin)
Mega Man Legacy Collection 2 (Teil 7 -10)


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja schon mal erfreulich. Wenn Capcom jetzt noch die Mega Man X-Serie fortführt und ein gutes Spiel daraus wird, könnte mich das tatsächlich wieder mit Capcom versöhnen.


----------

